# Added some decorations



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

We live in a tropical climate so I had to celebrate it by putting a colorful rooster wind chime from key west on the run and some bromeliads to the wire.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I really like the tropical look to your coop and run. And you can't miss that new boy added with all his bright color.

Who is the good looking human in blue?


----------



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

He's my stepson, absolutely in love with the chickens. Helps take care of them!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Very nice! I'm waiting until my chicken population goes down before I decorate. It's just too much to do right now.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sounds like you might have grabbed the gold ring, got a young man who loves your birds and likes to help. Have to assume the adult has the same qualities as the son.


----------



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

I garden almost as obsessively as I keep my chickens so it only goes hand in hand for me Seminole and yes Robin, I am a lucky woman.


----------

